# LED lighting inside the cabinet.



## vanpr7 (Feb 23, 2014)

Guys I want to install LED lighting inside my cabinet. I have CM HAF 912 but I have no idea how to go about it as nothing seems to be readily available in India and all the online guides aren't that helpful. One more problem is that my liquid cooler and my psu have blue led's in them (though they aren't that visible) but one fan which i have installed on my side panel has is a red LED. So need a little bit of help to from you all to mod my PC. Let me know how to go about it (how to set up LED's inside the cabinet and make it run using molex and also where to get them them from in Delhi) and the best lighting effect that will suit it.
Thanks in advance. 
Attaching a pic of my cabby just in case.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 23, 2014)

You can build your own at a fraction of the cost of pre-built kits. Just get 3 feet of automobile LED strip (available for 30-50 rupees per feet depending on quality. Get the better quality lights). They have '+' and '-' spots (well labeled). Scavenge a molex pin; say from an old fan; and solder the black wire to the LED strip's '-' and the red wire to '+' and you are done.


----------



## seamon (Feb 23, 2014)

vanpr7 said:


> Guys I want to install LED lighting inside my cabinet. I have CM HAF 912 but I have no idea how to go about it as nothing seems to be readily available in India and all the online guides aren't that helpful. One more problem is that my liquid cooler and my psu have blue led's in them (though they aren't that visible) but one fan which i have installed on my side panel has is a red LED. So need a little bit of help to from you all to mod my PC. Let me know how to go about it (how to set up LED's inside the cabinet and make it run using molex and also where to get them them from in Delhi) and the best lighting effect that will suit it.
> Thanks in advance.
> Attaching a pic of my cabby just in case.View attachment 13682



Or you can do what I did here for my laptop cooler. Those are USB powered lights.


----------



## vanpr7 (Feb 24, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> You can build your own at a fraction of the cost of pre-built kits. Just get 3 feet of automobile LED strip (available for 30-50 rupees per feet depending on quality. Get the better quality lights). They have '+' and '-' spots (well labeled). Scavenge a molex pin; say from an old fan; and solder the black wire to the LED strip's '-' and the red wire to '+' and you are done.



Really??? It should work that easily? Going to go in a couple of days and buy those LED strips and give it a shot. Hopefully they should work properly. Also I may already have a few molex pins to scavenge from my old pc. ..

- - - Updated - - -

Also should i go ahead with red LED's coz blue is barely noticeable. :/


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 24, 2014)

vanpr7 said:


> Really??? It should work that easily? Going to go in a couple of days and buy those LED strips and give it a shot. Hopefully they should work properly. Also I may already have a few molex pins to scavenge from my old pc. ..
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Also should i go ahead with red LED's coz blue is barely noticeable. :/



What color to go for is totally your choice. Just don;t install multiple LED products together. If you want to install red LED's you may want to get rid of the blue LED fans. And blue does not look minimal, There auto led strips are super bright.



This thing illuminates the whole room at night even though 50% f the LED's are not functioning (poor quality strip)!


----------



## vanpr7 (Feb 24, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> What color to go for is totally your choice. Just don;t install multiple LED products together. If you want to install red LED's you may want to get rid of the blue LED fans. And blue does not look minimal, There auto led strips are super bright.
> 
> View attachment 13688
> 
> ...



I have a small blue light on the liquid cooler thats barely visible in the pic attached above. But the fan led n everything else is red. Going to go with red ones i guess.


----------



## NiGHtfUrY (Feb 24, 2014)

vanpr7 said:


> I have a small blue light on the liquid cooler thats barely visible in the pic attached above. But the fan led n everything else is red. Going to go with red ones i guess.



I also have the same case and i was also planning to add some leds. 
Go with red,the case looks really beautiful with red leds and also you will notice a little red led near the power on/off button. 
I plan on going with nzxt hue but it is only available through primeabgb ,take a look at it if you have the budget.


----------



## vanpr7 (Feb 24, 2014)

NiGHtfUrY said:


> I also have the same case and i was also planning to add some leds.
> Go with red,the case looks really beautiful with red leds and also you will notice a little red led near the power on/off button.
> I plan on going with nzxt hue but it is only available through primeabgb ,take a look at it if you have the budget.



I like this. I think I'm going to go ahead and buy this, (will give it a shot tomorrow in Nehru Place just in case) just hope that I'm able to install it properly as it will run one full strip properly. Can't split them as I had earlier planned .. And also will my PSU be able to handle it without any problems?


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 25, 2014)

Your cabinet looks really good even without any kind of LED lighting;if you decide to go ahead and install those anyway then i think they'll make this elegant looking cabinet appear extremely gaudy-is that what you really want?


----------



## NiGHtfUrY (Feb 25, 2014)

vanpr7 said:


> I like this. I think I'm going to go ahead and buy this, (will give it a shot tomorrow in Nehru Place just in case) just hope that I'm able to install it properly as it will run one full strip properly. Can't split them as I had earlier planned .. And also will my PSU be able to handle it without any problems?



Yes,try mass computers,it is the only authorized dealer of NZXT products in Delhi,but i think they only sell nzxt cabinets. 
The psu will handle it like a breeze. 
Do check the price though,if you are getting for more than 2.5k then get it online. 

P.s I have messaged the mass computer guy, will tell you if its in stock !


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 25, 2014)

2.5k is insanely expensive for an RGB strip with controller. You can get the circuit online for free which will cost hardly 200 bucks to fabricate. Add extra 200 bucks for RGB led strip.


----------



## vanpr7 (Feb 25, 2014)

quicky008 said:


> Your cabinet looks really good even without any kind of LED lighting;if you decide to go ahead and install those anyway then i think they'll make this elegant looking cabinet appear extremely gaudy-is that what you really want?



You really think i shouldn't? I was hoping to give my workspace a bit of an overhaul. :/. That's why was planning to go for these to make sure they look good. But now you have made me doubt it. . I haven't yet bought the LED controller as i couldn't find one anywhere in Nehru Place. 

What's everyone else's opinion on this? Please let me know asap. In the meantime i will add a pic of my workspace in sometime. (It's under work and not that good) 

Added an LED fan at the front in addition to the one i had on the side panel. Also I got a red LED strip to put behind the screen or the keyboard to match the setup. Currently have put it behind the Monitor. Pics on the way ...
Need your comments on how to go about it.

Here are the pics of my workspace. A new white table is on the way so please avoid that .


Waiting for everyone's comment on whether i should go for the nzxt hue/controller based led lighting inside the cabinet or not.


----------



## nishanth_che (Feb 26, 2014)

The lighting in your cabinet looks dull compared to the lighting behind your monitor, you can add a LED strip to brighten things up inside your cabinet.

Bitfenix Alchemy Connect is pretty good for cabinet lighting. They are available in two sizes with a few color options. You can find some reviews of these on Youtube. I am not sure if can get them in Delhi but you can get them online at Amazon.in, Ebay.in, theitdepot.com and at a few other online retailers.


----------



## vanpr7 (Feb 26, 2014)

I'm most probably going to go ahead with the nzxt hue coz the DIY isn't exactly for me n the bitfenix alchemy gives me 30 cm for over 1k. Whereas the nzxt one gives me an led controller in addition to the 2 metre long led strip. I think it will look good with my setup. :/.


----------



## NiGHtfUrY (Feb 27, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> 2.5k is insanely expensive for an RGB strip with controller. You can get the circuit online for free which will cost hardly 200 bucks to fabricate. Add extra 200 bucks for RGB led strip.



Can you please explain what you meant by "You can get the circuit online for free "? How does that work? 

I also had the same views but here are my reasons to buy Nzxt Hue -

1) The basic reason- Multiple modes,colours,brightness levels.
2)Sometimes led strips get annoying or distracting if you have your cabinet next to your monitor (like op) so an option of dimming or turning them off can come in handy.
3)Good build quality,no hassle installation.
4)I think it will easily last 2 or even 3 builds. 
5)No need to spend extra 100 bucks on a led fan. 



vanpr7 said:


> I'm most probably going to go ahead with the nzxt hue coz the DIY isn't exactly for me n the bitfenix alchemy gives me 30 cm for over 1k. Whereas the nzxt one gives me an led controller in addition to the 2 metre long led strip. I think it will look good with my setup. :/.



Good choice! do post pics and do tell the price and the place place where you bought it from!


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 27, 2014)

NiGHtfUrY said:


> Can you please explain what you meant by "You can get the circuit online for free "? How does that work?
> 
> I also had the same views but here are my reasons to buy Nzxt Hue -
> 
> ...



What I mean is that you can build your own RGB LED controller circuit using PWM output from a basic timer IC. You cna get the complete circuit online with features such as brightness control and hue control. The total cost for the DIY approach will be much less than pre-built options available.


----------



## vanpr7 (Feb 27, 2014)

NiGHtfUrY said:


> Can you please explain what you meant by "You can get the circuit online for free "? How does that work?
> 
> I also had the same views but here are my reasons to buy Nzxt Hue -
> 
> ...



I could find the NZXT Hue in india only through primeabgb. Tried out smc and every other place in nehru place. Will most probably order it in a few days and post the pics of the final outcome. Was looking for dust filtera for fans as well but no luck whatsoever. Will use the diy approach for that.

- - - Updated - - -



harshilsharma63 said:


> What I mean is that you can build your own RGB LED controller circuit using PWM output from a basic timer IC. You cna get the complete circuit online with features such as brightness control and hue control. The total cost for the DIY approach will be much less than pre-built options available.



I know it may cost lesa but too much of an effort for me.. Would prefer the readymade option if available. Will try the diy approach for the fan filters though. Cabinet is always filled with dust..


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 28, 2014)

Here take a look at this :Using LED lighting strips in your PC | TechEnclave - Indian Technology Forum


----------



## vanpr7 (Feb 28, 2014)

bavusani said:


> Here take a look at this :Using LED lighting strips in your PC | TechEnclave - Indian Technology Forum



Nice quick guide. :/. Now again confused. Haha.. .. will try this out first as soon as i get the time. if i dont like it then will give the nzxt hue a try. ..


----------



## kARTechnology (Feb 28, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> You can build your own at a fraction of the cost of pre-built kits. Just get 3 feet of automobile LED strip (available for 30-50 rupees per feet depending on quality. Get the better quality lights). They have '+' and '-' spots (well labeled). Scavenge a molex pin; say from an old fan; and solder the black wire to the LED strip's '-' and the red wire to '+' and you are done.



is a *fuse & resistor *nescessay in series with the led strip? 
i already have a 12v blue water proof(_cool_) led strip. 
i connected to my CX430v2 and the* leds were warm/slightly hot. *


----------



## Vyom93 (Mar 1, 2014)

Its not necessary to connect resistor but u can connect fuse for safety ,led strip gets warm but its ok 
This is made by me its with on/off switch
*i.imgur.com/44t3gz3l.jpg


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 1, 2014)

Vyom93 said:


> Its not necessary to connect resistor but u can connect fuse for safety ,led strip gets warm but its ok
> This is made by me its with on/off switch
> *i.imgur.com/44t3gz3l.jpg



Can you make one for me? I will pay.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 1, 2014)

kARTechnology said:


> is a *fuse & resistor *nescessay in series with the led strip?
> i already have a 12v blue water proof(_cool_) led strip.
> i connected to my CX430v2 and the* leds were warm/slightly hot. *



Resistor is not needed as these automobile LED strips operate at 10 V themselves. Fuse is not needed but a fast-blow fuse is helpful.


----------



## kARTechnology (Mar 1, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Resistor is not needed as these automobile LED strips operate at 10 V themselves. Fuse is not needed but a fast-blow fuse is helpful.



12v. .. How many amps fuse, price
LEDs need current limiting to prevent damage? I think


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 1, 2014)

kARTechnology said:


> 12v. .. How many amps fuse, price
> LEDs need current limiting to prevent damage? I think



> I'll check the rating of the fuse I have installed later.

> LED strip has resistors on them pre-installed. You can see them.


----------



## Vyom93 (Mar 1, 2014)

bavusani said:


> Can you make one for me? I will pay.


How much will u pay ?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 1, 2014)

Vyom93 said:


> How much will u pay ?



You have to tell as how much did the whole setup cost you and how much do you want me to pay?PM me the price buddy?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 5, 2014)

Vyom93 said:


> Its not necessary to connect resistor but u can connect fuse for safety ,led strip gets warm but its ok
> This is made by me its with on/off switch
> *i.imgur.com/44t3gz3l.jpg



PM me the price and what is the color of the LED Strip buddy.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 5, 2014)

even i have that strip around 1 meter lying in my home but i dnt know how to connect it to power supply..........


----------



## seamon (Mar 5, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> even i have that strip around 1 meter lying in my home but i dnt know how to connect it to power supply..........



I guess buy a 12v 1A adapter. Cut off that wire to expose red and black wires. Cut the power supply of the strip. connect red to red and black to black. If it contains any more then that must be the earthing which you can ignore. And you're done.


----------



## kARTechnology (Mar 6, 2014)

seamon said:


> I guess buy a 12v 1A adapter. Cut off that wire to expose red and black wires. Cut the power supply of the strip. connect red to red and black to black. If it contains any more then that must be the earthing which you can ignore. And you're done.



No no nooo
You just use power from PSU itself... No need adapter


----------



## aniket.cain (Mar 6, 2014)

I installed some leds in my system some time ago. Purchased an led strip from eBay, and a molex cable from local store. Used the yellow and black cable to connect to the strip. No soldering etc required and works quite well.


----------



## seamon (Mar 6, 2014)

kARTechnology said:


> No no nooo
> You just use power from PSU itself... No need adapter



Yea that works too but you see I had a laptop so I used a adapter.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 6, 2014)

aniket.cain said:


> I installed some leds in my system some time ago. Purchased an led strip from eBay, and a molex cable from local store. Used the yellow and black cable to connect to the strip. No soldering etc required and works quite well.



Can you make one for me? I will pay for it...


----------



## aniket.cain (Mar 6, 2014)

bavusani said:


> Can you make one for me? I will pay for it...



You are in Hyderabad, right? It is quite straightforward and I can show you in person sometime.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 6, 2014)

aniket.cain said:


> You are in Hyderabad, right? It is quite straightforward and I can show you in person sometime.



Yes.Cool then when can we meet?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 6, 2014)

bavusani said:


> Can you make one for me? I will pay for it...



I don't understand why do you want to pay someone for doing something which you can do yourself in under 5 minutes?


----------



## aniket.cain (Mar 6, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> I don't understand why do you want to pay someone for doing something which you can do yourself in under 5 minutes?



I guess some people are really scared of wires and stuff...


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 6, 2014)

aniket.cain said:


> I guess some people are really scared of wires and stuff...


not wires and stuff but if something goes wrong my whole i7 rig will be burnt to ashes............


----------



## kARTechnology (Mar 6, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> not wires and stuff but if something goes wrong my whole i7 rig will be burnt to ashes............



your psu will have inbuilt short circuit protection, believe me, i wantedly shorted my usb port with a har-pin and then it shut down instantly(+5v and  gnd were shorted) and it didnt turn on, i removed the power plug(on the wall/ack of psu)(switching the switch off and on on the back wont work)
and it powered up...
you know the feeling when it power down...scary but everything okay as it was my 1st time that too with a brand new corsair cx430v2


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 7, 2014)

If you fear your creation will cause damage, them do more research before building one. And as kartechnology  has mentioned, your psu will shut it down itself.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 7, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> not wires and stuff but if something goes wrong my whole i7 rig will be burnt to ashes............



Same fear here also.


----------



## kARTechnology (Mar 7, 2014)

bavusani said:


> Same fear here also.



your psu will have inbuilt short circuit protection, believe me, i wantedly shorted my usb port with a har-pin and then it shut down instantly(+5v and gnd were shorted) and it didnt turn on, i removed the power plug(on the wall/ack of psu)(switching the switch off and on on the back wont work)
and it powered up...
you know the feeling when it power down...scary but everything okay as it was my 1st time that too with a brand new corsair cx430v2


----------



## vanpr7 (Mar 11, 2014)

SO guys i still haven't got down to the LED inside the cabinet. Went out to buy LED's they werent giving less than 5 mtr n also the quality i wasnt sure of. Maybe will give it a try on d coming weekend and if it works out well then fine otherwise will buy the nzxt hue. :/. I'm just worried about the quality of the LED strips. :/


----------



## kARTechnology (Mar 12, 2014)

vanpr7 said:


> SO guys i still haven't got down to the LED inside the cabinet. Went out to buy LED's they werent giving less than 5 mtr n also the quality i wasnt sure of. Maybe will give it a try on d coming weekend and if it works out well then fine otherwise will buy the nzxt hue. :/. I'm just worried about the quality of the LED strips. :/



go to a automobile shop... dont fear about quality, as they are ok....you will not be mesing with that again and again, right?


----------



## aniket.cain (Mar 12, 2014)

vanpr7 said:


> SO guys i still haven't got down to the LED inside the cabinet. Went out to buy LED's they werent giving less than 5 mtr n also the quality i wasnt sure of. Maybe will give it a try on d coming weekend and if it works out well then fine otherwise will buy the nzxt hue. :/. I'm just worried about the quality of the LED strips. :/



Why don't you get it from eBay? I had purchased this one:

5M 5 Meter LED SMD Strip Light Warm White Blue Green RED 3528 60 LED Meter | eBay


----------



## kARTechnology (Mar 12, 2014)

aniket.cain said:


> Why don't you get it from eBay? I had purchased this one:
> 
> 5M 5 Meter LED SMD Strip Light Warm White Blue Green RED 3528 60 LED Meter | eBay



in local shops in hyderabad you get for 100-125rs....


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 13, 2014)

aniket.cain said:


> Why don't you get it from eBay? I had purchased this one:
> 
> 5M 5 Meter LED SMD Strip Light Warm White Blue Green RED 3528 60 LED Meter | eBay


why are those ebay link not working for me...........


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 13, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> why are those ebay link not working for me...........



it works fine.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 13, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> it works fine.


not working for me idk why when i click on it it redirects me to ebay site.........


----------



## aniket.cain (Mar 13, 2014)

kARTechnology said:


> in local shops in hyderabad you get for 100-125rs....



Hehe. Good thing I used the 100/- off coupon then.. 

- - - Updated - - -



gta0gagan said:


> not working for me idk why when i click on it it redirects me to ebay site.........



Search for 'LED Strip' on eBay, and you will get it.


----------



## vanpr7 (Mar 14, 2014)

Are the ebay ones good enough? I was getting 5 mtr for 100rs. So this is much more viable option.


----------



## kARTechnology (Mar 15, 2014)

aniket.cain said:


> Hehe. Good thing I used the 100/- off coupon then..
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



giv me coupons
will get a rgb led...


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 15, 2014)

kARTechnology said:


> giv me coupons
> will get a rgb led...



try this "WELCOME510"


----------



## Arjun609 (Apr 5, 2014)

Man Go For Cold Cathodes!! They Are like Neon in Cars!!


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 15, 2014)

I have bought a BLUE LED Strip from ebay and got it soldered to a 4 pin MOLEX connector but the guy who have done it do not know which is + or - values on the LED strip.So if I connect it to my PSU will it damage it in any way?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 15, 2014)

bavusani said:


> I have bought a BLUE LED Strip from ebay and got it soldered to a 4 pin MOLEX connector but the guy who have done it do not know which is + or - values on the LED strip.So if I connect it to my PSU will it damage it in any way?



Molex male (on the LED strip) can be attached only one way in molex female (in PSU), so there's no thinking of which terminal is positive and which is negative.


----------



## hanuman.rajpurohit (Apr 19, 2014)

Antec has cabinet cooling fans... check out antec accent lighting
They even have 120mm LED red and blue fans
Available in market... Abacus Peripherals is the national distributors for Antec range of products in INDIA


----------



## nikita (May 3, 2014)

You can try Antec Accent Lighting. It is a 51inch long strip that has 6 led lights and works on usb port. It has adhesive on the backside. You can place it on the back or on the top side and connect it to the usb port. Second option you can try is fan with led lighting in it. But they will be more costly. LED Strips are more cheaper.


----------

